# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  PadBot, telepresence robot, Inbot Technology Ltd., Guangzhou City, Guangdong, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Inbot Technology Ltd.

PadBot U1 - padbot.com/padbotu1

PadBot P1 - padbot.com/padbotp1

"PadBot, a Telepresence Robot. Cool, Fun, Affordable. Buddy for iPad,Android Pad" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

PadBot, a Telepresence Robot. Cool, Fun and Affordable 

Published on Jul 2, 2014




> PadBot greatly enhance the experience of human communications. PadBot serves as another copy of you while communicating remotely. We can control the movements of PadBot by moving it forward, backward or turning left and right. The mounting tray for iPad can be control up and down too. All these simple, yet very useful functions give us tremendous flexibility for face-to-face conversations. Compared to phone calls, PadBot is a great step forward for human communications.

----------


## Airicist

PadBot moves its head, looking at the mirror 

 Published on Aug 6, 2014




> Inbot Tech team is fine tunning the robot for mass production

----------


## Airicist

PadBot in Action 

Published on Aug 20, 2014

----------


## Airicist

PadBot, the Mediator for Hot Lover Quarrels 

 Published on Oct 15, 2014




> The young couple is planing for their vacations. But disagreement appeared, with whatever unimportant reasons. How they make their peace? See PadBot in action. Woohoo...

----------


## Airicist

PadBot in the Office 

Published on Oct 27, 2014

----------


## Airicist

PadBot in the Coffee Shop 

Published on Oct 27, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 21, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Unpacking Padbot P2

Published on May 14, 2017




> Telepresence Robot - PadBot P2, foldable design & increased height.
> People can use PadBot to represent him/her remotely by showing his/her video, voice and movements in real-time.

----------


## Airicist

Padbot X1, reception robot

Published on Mar 14, 2018




> telepresence, video chat & remote control, voice chat, face recognition, auto navigation

----------


## Airicist

Padbot P3, reception robot, dance robot

Published on Mar 14, 2018




> telepresence, video chat & remote control, voice chat, face recognition, sing & dance

----------

